# FreeBSD VPS host with an API?



## Cromulent (Jun 16, 2013)

I know there are quite a few VPS providers who let you run FreeBSD but I need a VPS provider that allows you to create/destroy and generally use their services via an API in much the same way one would when using Amazon EC2. Does anyone know of a provider that offers a similar service at all (excluding Amazon EC2 since I have already ruled that out for various reasons)?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2013)

Have a look in this thread: Thread 21472.


----------

